# Quick Help on Minnesota



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I am pretty sure, but not positive that you need permission before hunting fields no matter whether it is posted or not. Is this correct? I have been having difficulty finding the land owners, but have been asking anyways. Are there any secrets for finding them fast, or any internet programs that show landowners?


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

In MN you need permission no matter what kind of land it is and weather or not it is posted it makes no difference. That's why you do not see alot of posted signs in MN.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

That's what I thought. Thank you.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

goose buster....

the easiest way to find the land owners is to get a PLAT BOOK of the county you are hunting. Some plat books have phone numbers others show locations of homes and addresses. It is a good $30 investment if you plan on hunting in that county.

Good luck

CHuck


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm with chuck, it saves alot of trouble and helps you find the boarders of the properties you are hunting. PLAT maps are definitely worth it.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Plats are definitely the ticket to find land owners. If you cannot afford the $30 go the the local county library and make a copy of the pages you need, usually can do very inexpensively. For instance Fargo library has just about all of ND county plats.

Yes, I do get a commission on the copier at the library!


----------



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

Do you guys have pretty good luck getting permission? I've always hunted on land owned by friends and family. I recently moved, and can't say that I like the 2 hour drive back every time that I want to hunt. I need to start asking around for permission. Do people ever get angry that you are bothering them to ask for permission? What percentage of the time should I expect to get rejected?


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I have found that you can often buy last years plat book for a lot less money than the newer one. This year I got a 2005 plat book for $5 and the 2006 issue was selling for $26


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

This is exactly why it would be nice if MN required landowners to post there agricultural land with a name and number. I think there are many land owners who would let people hunt but finding them can be a real chore. This limits hunter access and therefore limits the number of hunters, especially new hunters.

Up here in Northern MN it is a little better b.c if it is not posted and not ag land, it is fair game....but of course this really doesn't help for duck hunting.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

jd--what part of the state are you referring to with "not many posted signs?" I've lived in WC MN all my life and wish I had a dollar for every posted sign......I'd have been long retired..........I know of many places they are every 100 feet! And it doesn't matter if it's woods, CRP, ponds or PLOWED FIELDS!!


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

It should not be the landowners responsibility to post their land if they want to keep hunters off, but rather the hunters responsibility to seek permission if they want to set a foot on some one else's property. Should it be your responsibility to put up no trespassing signs around your yard to keep the neighbors out?? I think not. Here in South Dakota you are required to obtain permission before hunting land, whether it's posted or not, and I believe that's the way it should be. I have hunted a fair amount in ND and even is the land is not posted I still seek permission because it just isn't right stepping on some one else's property unless they know you are there and are ok with it. Also I another reason I don't agree with the ND law of letting hunters hunt the land if it is not posted is because it leaves many landowners (and landowner widows) stuck with the hassle of putting up countless signs across the county if they don't want hunters. For instance, my grandma in North Dakota has to go out every fall and try to hang posted signs on their land. Why is it her responsibility to make sure that hunters stay off the land that she pays taxes on?


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Mr. Saftey as you can see be my screen name where I live, and I hunt in MN mostly in this area within about a 20 mile radius and there are very few signs around this area, as a matter of fact most folks don't post their land simply because the laws are different now than 10 years ago, CRP is considered ag land in MN and does not need to be posted I have checked with many different wardens on that subject and they all say the same thing. In my area there are not big plots of forest so most of the woods are surrounded by ag land no need to post it since you legally cannot access it without tresspassing.

Jmlunds, in regards to your question of being turned down probably 90% or better will tell you no simply because they either hunt the land themselves or that they family and other friends that hunt their. Occasionally you will stumble across an older couple that will let you hunt thier land. Good luck on your search for new land to hunt I hope that you have better success than most folks here in MN. Heck I can't even get my neighbors to give me permission to hunt on thier land, and we are on speaking terms and can you give a hand with this terms.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

northerngoosehunter said:


> It should not be the landowners responsibility to post their land if they want to keep hunters off, but rather the hunters responsibility to seek permission if they want to set a foot on some one else's property. Should it be your responsibility to put up no trespassing signs around your yard to keep the neighbors out?? I think not. Here in South Dakota you are required to obtain permission before hunting land, whether it's posted or not, and I believe that's the way it should be. I have hunted a fair amount in ND and even is the land is not posted I still seek permission because it just isn't right stepping on some one else's property unless they know you are there and are ok with it. Also I another reason I don't agree with the ND law of letting hunters hunt the land if it is not posted is because it leaves many landowners (and landowner widows) stuck with the hassle of putting up countless signs across the county if they don't want hunters. For instance, my grandma in North Dakota has to go out every fall and try to hang posted signs on their land. Why is it her responsibility to make sure that hunters stay off the land that she pays taxes on?


well dont hunt here if you dont like the laws :eyeroll: 
where i'm from the farmers are begging us to get the ducks/geese off their land. Do they wanna be bothered all day by phone calls, people coming to their yards, etc. HECK NO!!!! They'll simply post thier fields if they dont want people out there, its as easy as that. 
If your grandma doesnt want people on her land, im sure shes got sons/grandsons around that could help her out. In this good ole' state, thats just one of the responsibilities of a landowner, no matter who you are. Take it or leave it. 
I personally wouldnt have it any other way!! as long as youre respectable to the land (muddy days, unharvested crops, etc.) just be smart and most farmers i know will be glad youre attempting to get the ducks off their fields. 
On the other hand, i do see your point and respect it but their are always 2 sides of the coin. i just happen to disagree w/ yours based on growing up where i grew up. 
later!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

If you want to hunt geese in my front yard in Virginia, MN be my guest. Watch out for the mail lady, she might get a little ****** when she trips over your lay out blind.

I see your point about how it shouldn't be the landowners "burden" but like the other poster said that is a responsibility of being a land owner. Kind of like mowing your lawn in town. It comes with the turf.


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok guys the way i read the laws in MN is that timber or forest land must be posted if they dont want you hunting on there land. Ag land including CRP and Rim though does not have to be legally posted to deny access, its that simply rite? No if ands or buts about it for ag land, either find the land owner and obtain permission or stay the hell off!


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

Have to agree with bendnsend...I've asked COs and thats exactly what they've said, with no exceptions. Get a Plat book for the county you hunt in and ask BEFORE you hunt.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

just another couple quick MN posting questions

-what if i get permision from the person who leases and farms it, is that good enough?

-can the person who leases it put up the posted signs?

-Thanks, dillon


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

I was told that when i finally called the DNR Regional Office that you must obtain permission from the land owner, not the person who leases or runs the land. And im sure once land is legally posted it doesnt matter who posts it weather it be the owner or leasee. So what it boils down to is whoever owns the land has the final decision.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Internet scouting is illegal according to Ken W. .. so Knock it OFF! ha


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

seagulhunter4life said:


> Internet scouting is illegal according to Ken W. .. so Knock it OFF! ha


Asking for bird numbers in a specific area is against the rules here for this month and gets the tread locked.Sorry....that's the way the administrator wants it.

Not an easy concept to understand,seagulhunter4life?Where in this topic does anyone do that????

Here is an example of "internet scouting"....."Hey just curious as to the amount of birds around the Garison area?"


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I am hunting the western part of Minnesota for Canadas and suprisingly quite a few snows. I have found that if I am far enough away from town and not close to any good deer hunting land no one cares if I hunt. I am amazed by how many hunters come from Minnesota to North Dakota when the hunting is so good over there. I have yet to have any competition and the hunting is unbelievable. The only problem I have is that when we landed 300 birds in the decoys we could only shoot 2 a piece. I don't think that there is a shortage of Canadas, but whatever. I just have been asking and asking and asking to find out who owns the land.

-one question I have is where does liability come into play? I have had three farmers turn me down because of the quote unquote liability issue. "It's not that we are anti-hunter it is just the liability issue". I almost prefer the bs excuses I get in North Dakota about there daughter being held hostage until it is proven that no one hunts there land this season.

-one more thing. this going to North Dakota. I asked a farmers permission even though he didn't have his land posted. and he turned me down! I don't care if someone tells me no, but I was the nice hunter who asked. He didn't let me on, but a group of 5 hunted the field in the morning because they didn't ask.

-If you are from Grand Forks, unless you do absolutely no scouting, you would be aware of the fields west of town that are packed with geese. The farmers have the land posted and usually around here fields are posted just so the farmer will know who's on the land. No these guys don't want anyone on there and get mad if you ask. It doesn't bother me that they won't let anyone on it just bothers me when they get mad about people asking. If there are 4,000 geese in one field you are bound to be asked.

So that's what's happening in my life sorry about the ranting.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

goosebusters said:


> -one question I have is where does liability come into play? I have had three farmers turn me down because of the quote unquote liability issue. "It's not that we are anti-hunter it is just the liability issue". I almost prefer the bs excuses I get in North Dakota about there daughter being held hostage until it is proven that no one hunts there land this season.


I'm not going to take the time to dig it out but our state legislature passed a law limiting a land owner's liability (I think it may even be spelled out in the regulations booklet you get). In order to be held liable, they have to be grossly negligent. Of course, that all looks good on paper because the sad truth is that anyone can sue anyone for anything they want. They may not win but the cost to defend yourself is sometimes almost as bad!


----------

